# 0 byte folder cannot be deleted Problem



## lyndonguitar (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a 0 byte folder and I can't delete it. I'm using win 7 64 bit.
please help 

It says access denied when trying, please login as admin blah blah msgs....

I've searched the net for hours, Trying unlocker, fileassassin, and all other 'file deleter' programs out there. tried on safe mode, tried the cmd commands, even in cmd it says access denied, tried the closing explorer.exe and doing the command. I tried changing permissions and atrributes and it says you do not have permission to view or edit this objects permission settings. I logged in as the Administrator and still no hope.

the folder originally contained all my movies but since then i moved(using the move command) all of them someplace else(on another hdd) and I thought it was gone but the folder is still there, 0 bytes. It was  shared when i deleted it and still appeared on the shared folders list but inaccessible coz it was already deleted so i 'unshared' the folder from the shared folders list. and so the problem began. the folder is still there and it is undeletable

One surefire way to do it without deleting my files is copying all other files to another HDD and reformat it and copy it back again but my hdd is currently contains 1 tb out of 1.36 and i dont have any hdds with that free space to use.

ALSO I CAN'T OPEN THE FOLDER it says

Location is not available

'directory' is not accessible.
Access is Denied.

i think its more of a windows glitch than a virus problem

help???


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 31, 2011)

if its 0 bytes....... yes its irritating being there, but other than that is it an issue?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 31, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> if its 0 bytes....... yes its irritating being there, but other than that is it an issue?



its irritating yes, i just dont like it being there 

the directory is exactly the same as on the hdd the ive copied it.
so its like this f:/a/b/c/ - 0 byte and e:/a/b/c/ - real files

sometimes i would open up or copy to the wrong folder.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 31, 2011)

Have you got a windows XP setup disc?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Have you got a windows XP setup disc?


im using windows 7


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 31, 2011)

I understand that, but have you got an XP setup disc? If so, it may be able to help.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

Go to safe mode.  Will let you delete it.  Spam F8 ftw.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 31, 2011)

The absolutely sure-kill way is to use a linux live disc (with NTFS support), or ultimatebootcd, or hiren's bootcd, or BartPE, (ad infinitum ).  Then get access to the file system and delete the folder.

Did you try taking ownership?


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Go to safe mode.  Will let you delete it.  Spam F8 ftw.





lyndonrakista said:


> tried on safe mode


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> The absolutely sure-kill way is to use a linux live disc (with NTFS support), or ultimatebootcd, or hiren's bootcd, or BartPE, (ad infinitum ).  Then get access to the file system and delete the folder.
> 
> Did you try taking ownership?



Yes I saw.  I had this issue, tried safe mode, worked for me.  Ownership is a great way to break lots of stuff.  Generally, some AV programs will sometimes try scanning, so you have to disable them, then go to safemode, delete.  If your AV starts in safe mode, that is VERY bad.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 31, 2011)

I've used the Recovery Console from an XP setup disc for all sorts of things like this. Piece of cake.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've used the Recovery Console with an XP setup disc for all sorts of things like this. Piece of cake.



I have a windows xp installer


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 31, 2011)

If you boot off the XP setup disc, let it load up it's first load of files and it will come to the option menu. Just select the Recovery Console and delete it from inside there.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> If you boot off the XP setup disc, let it load up it's first load of files and it will come to the option menu. Just select the Recovery Console and delete it from inside there.



how do i do that? the deleting part. is it same commands as the one that you type in cmd???


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea, deleting will be done the same way. You can call up the list of commands the same way aswell; "delete /?" I think it is. It's been a while


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, deleting will be done the same way. You can call up the list of commands the same way aswell; "delete /?" I think it is. It's been a while



Thanks man I will try it out later I will post if it works


----------



## Goodman (Mar 31, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> The absolutely sure-kill way is to use a linux live disc (with NTFS support), or ultimatebootcd, or hiren's bootcd, or BartPE, (ad infinitum ).  Then get access to the file system and delete the folder.
> 
> Did you try taking ownership?



+1 
That is the two thing i was about to suggest d/l & install Take Ownership or use Linux boot CD like , Puppy Linux should do just fine to delete it


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 31, 2011)

My way's just a pikey-way; if you're proficient in using other OS'es it can be done just as easy (as streetfighter 2 said in post #8)


----------

